# New to me J 16



## lake1460 (May 21, 2013)

So after owning a 14ft jon boat for the past 5 years I finally decided to step it up a little.. The boat is ideal for the Florida Nature Coat waters that I primarily fish.

1995 J 16 Hull
2003 Honda 30 hp four stroke
Bob's mini jack plate
6 ft power pole
55lb minn kota riptide trolling motor
1200 gph bilge
livewell with fresh water cycle and aerator
grab bar with controls installed in mini console
Tiller extend
2008 load master trailer with 3rd rim,tire, and hub


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Sweet boat. 

Now catch some fish!


----------



## BadKnotGuy (Jul 8, 2012)

That is going to be a fish catching machine. Sweet grab bar set-up too.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Sweet ride. All she is missing is a little slime.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

nice step up from the john boat


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Congrats on a legit skiff! You're going to kill 'em in your area. Love this skiff.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

Very nice. Similar to mine.


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

thats a nice looking rig man...ive been toying with the idea of a carolina skiff myself( a bigger one than that tho)...i want something bigger/safer, more family oriented....


----------

